# Medical Examination - Asthma



## rohanks (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi All,

Performed a search against "Asthma" in the forum but did not retrieve any results.

I have been reviewing the medical examination details on cic canada as part of my application under the skilled worker program.

Little concerned about the following statement (which I can understand from an immigration perspective) with regard to my application:

_To protect the health and safety of Canadians, as well as reduce and prevent excessive demand on Canada’s health and social services system permanent or temporary resident applicants may be required to undergo a medical exam._

Does anyone know a situation where they applied under skilled worker as the principal applicant, accompanied the principal applicant as a spouse or have dependent children with ASTHMA whose application was turned down because of this condition?

Any experiences, thoughts or insights would be greatly appreciated.

r.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

My daughter (who was born in Canada) has asthma and we were able to become permament residents and eventually citizens of the US. I know you're going to Canada (instead of the US) but if the asthma is under control through medication, I really doubt that it will be an issue. Good luck!


----------



## Gotocanada (Feb 25, 2010)

rohanks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Performed a search against "Asthma" in the forum but did not retrieve any results.
> 
> ...


Hi. We had our medicals on Wednesday this week. Both my husband and I have asthma and the doctor said it would not be a problem. I think they understand that people have medical conditions, they just want to be sure it is controlled. I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

I think they are concerned about contagious diseases, eg. SARS which had a huge impact, so if you were coming from a country that had a recent outbreak of a highly contagious disease, it may become an isssue


----------



## Sarah.L (May 2, 2010)

rohanks said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Performed a search against "Asthma" in the forum but did not retrieve any results.
> 
> ...


Both my son (now 24) and myself are lifelong asthmatics but controlled with medication. We both got permanent residency under my application and arrived in 2005 from the UK. I thought the medical was mandatory anyway including a chest X-ray for TB screening and an HIV test. I paid for these too and the medicals were done by a doctor from a recommended list by the CHC in London, UK.
I've also had no problems getting our Blue Cross coverage here in Alberta. If you need to know anything more just ask as I still have my PR file to hand and can dig out info if you want it.


----------

